# 2015 - Canyon Trail Cemetery



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

An un-edited video walk through of the 2015 appearance of Canyon Trail Cemetery. 30+ pneumatic props and several motorized props. New this year is the scissors mech Witch and Witch Hut, an extended facade and a Leering Skeleton on a coffin with a small skeleton coming out the side.

About 150 hours of setup between my Wife and me.


----------



## fwghost (Sep 30, 2013)

Amazing as always. How do you power all of that? I'm assuming you must have installed a whole separate electrical panel just for your props and lights?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, you must get a crowd every night! So much detail and prop eye candy!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

That's a great setup, nice variety of pneumatics applications.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

The power consumption is minimal. The 80 gallon compressor is the largest culprit. The Lights are all LED. While our electrical bill does go up, we spend more on corn stalks than we do in increased electrical usage.

We do get a crowd nightly. some nights upward to a 1,000 people, doesn't do much for the lawn.....

Visiting our yard has become a tradition for many families from our community as well as surrounding towns. The demographics have changed over the years and we now have far more adults visiting than kids.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is an amazing setup!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yowza! A feast for the eyes! I can't even imagine how much work it is to plan and set up.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Hairazor said:


> Yowza! A feast for the eyes! I can't even imagine how much work it is to plan and set up.


Setup is about 150 hours between my Wife and me. By the time Halloween comes, including daily maintenance and upkeep, we will have spent a couple hundred hours.


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Kudos to you and your wife! You guys did an amazing job. Wish I could come experience it!


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

That was hilarious setup you have.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 26, 2008)

That's a great setup


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Outstanding as always.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, everything is just perfect!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Simply amazing.


----------



## Beadchaser (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow. Just Wow. Love the fenceposts. Those are awesome.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic yard. I love the flying witch. Congratulations on a rewarding hobby that your community appreciates.


----------



## JJhaunter (Oct 30, 2015)

Amazing, loved it.


----------

